# Sostas or camp sites in Italy



## mgacoupe (May 5, 2010)

Does anyone have a link that they could post so that I could choose a place to stay 
I am travelling from the Aosta area down to south of Livorno in Tuscany
Thaks in anticipation
Cheers
MGA Coupe


----------



## Hobbyfan (Jul 3, 2010)

If it's not too late there's a book on sostas and if you can get hold of a Caravan Club Europe 2 book, it has loads of sites.

http://www.vicarious-shop.com/product.php?productid=8&cat=1&page=1

The CC book is also available from this firm.


----------



## Don_Madge (May 1, 2005)

mgacoupe said:


> Does anyone have a link that they could post so that I could choose a place to stay
> I am travelling from the Aosta area down to south of Livorno in Tuscany
> Thaks in anticipation
> Cheers
> MGA Coupe


Hi,

This will give you plenty of sostas to choose from. I been using the link for some time. Also includes GPS co ords http://www.turismoitinerante.com/sostare.shtml

Safe travelling.

Don


----------



## eddied (May 9, 2005)

*Soste in Italy*

 Buon giorno, the link Don has given you is very good. You can add:
www.camperonline.it
www.guidacamper.it
www.camping.it

enjoy your trip.
saluti,
eddied


----------

